# gamekeeper pocket rocket 3



## Bassy (Aug 27, 2011)

What a powerful catapult, very pleased with mine, great value for money! Jkeep it going gamekeeper john,


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

wow. you got a gamekeeper! i wanted one of those since i found out about them!


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Got mine as well over the moon with it


----------



## THEstoneSlinger (Dec 19, 2012)

allways wanted one not too much money but john is very good with slingshots makeing them plus shoting them very good aim


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

How much for the pocket rocket 3


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like a very solid slingshot! Enjoy.


----------

